# Sundown - Sunday, 1/11



## Greg (Jan 9, 2009)

I think I'm going to sit tight and wait for Sunday. My goal will be first chair Sunday morning (8 am). Sundown is in the bullseye for the storm and might pick up 8"+. First run will be untracked on Gunny and then onto the bumps. Nor'easter/Temptor was seeded last night and Exhibition gets seeded tonight so there should be plenty of good bumps to rip. Given the consolidated base currently in the woods, I think A51 might be in play too.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 9, 2009)

+1


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 9, 2009)

*I'm in*.   I'm pysch'd for this.. 

Anyone know what time the lodge opens?  i can probably only ski til noon so i want to be standing in line when the chair starts running.


----------



## powhunter (Jan 9, 2009)

um roll call!!!!

powhunter


----------



## bvibert (Jan 9, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> *I'm in*.   I'm pysch'd for this..
> 
> Anyone know what time the lodge opens?  i can probably only ski til noon so i want to be standing in line when the chair starts running.



The chairs will start loading at 8am.  Not sure if there's an official time that they open the lodge, but I'd imagine 7:30am at the latest.


----------



## Greg (Jan 9, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> *I'm in*.   I'm pysch'd for this..
> 
> Anyone know what time the lodge opens?  i can probably only ski til noon so i want to be standing in line when the chair starts running.



Probably 7 am. I've been there around 7:30 and it's been open. My goal is first chair. I'll be there by 7:30 am on Sunday.



powhunter said:


> um roll call!!!!



powhunter
Greg
gmcunni
Grassi21


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 9, 2009)

Greg said:


> Probably 7 am. I've been there around 7:30 and it's been open. My goal is first chair. I'll be there by 7:30 am on Sunday.



i hate getting up early but this won't be a problem for me!  I'm going to shoot for a 7:00 am arrival so that if the roads suck i have a little cushion.  

Now, how to do i tell my wife and kids that i'm going solo . . . .:argue:


----------



## Greg (Jan 9, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> Now, how to do i tell my wife and kids that i'm going solo . . . .:argue:



Tell them this is intensive mogul training for the comp, or some bullshit like that.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 9, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> i hate getting up early but this won't be a problem for me!  I'm going to shoot for a 7:00 am arrival so that if the roads suck i have a little cushion.
> 
> Now, how to do i tell my wife and kids that i'm going solo . . . .:argue:



i too will give an ample cushion.  i want 1st chair!!!!  trying to talk the wife into taking a ride also.


----------



## Greg (Jan 9, 2009)

Oh yeah, and Sunday is Sundown's *40th Anniversary Party* from noon - 2 pm.


----------



## MR. evil (Jan 9, 2009)

I should be able to make this.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 9, 2009)

Greg said:


> Oh yeah, and Sunday is Sundown's *40th Anniversary Party* from noon - 2 pm.



this might call for a 3 camera shoot.


----------



## mondeo (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm in for first chair.

I actually don't care about first chair, but I want Greg, gmcunni, or Grassi to fail at it. Mainly Greg.

Weather changes course, and I might call an audible and hit Killington. Gonna be about getting the best conditions Sunday.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 9, 2009)

for new hartford:


> Saturday Night: Snow. Low around 21. Calm wind becoming north between 6 and 9 mph. Chance of precipitation is 90%. *New snow accumulation of 4 to 8 inches possible.*


----------



## Greg (Jan 9, 2009)

The Taunton office is calling for 6-10". Sundown is technically in Hartford County which is serviced by the Taunton NWS. I would guess 6" is a safe bet.


----------



## MRGisevil (Jan 9, 2009)

I'd really love to join you guys! But I just spent an assload getting my eyes renovated, so I'll stick to wii ski this weekend, lol...


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 9, 2009)

noaa updated.. 



> Saturday Night: Snow. Low around 16. East wind between 5 and 10 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New snow accumulation of *6 to 10 *inches possible.


----------



## Greg (Jan 9, 2009)

MRGisevil said:


> I'd really love to join you guys! But I just spent an assload getting my eyes renovated, so I'll stick to wii ski this weekend, lol...



Don't you have a pass?


----------



## bvibert (Jan 9, 2009)

I should be there Sunday morning.  Aiming for 1st chairish...


----------



## MR. evil (Jan 9, 2009)

Greg said:


> Don't you have a pass?



Its not about paying to ski, but about doing anything that do could damage until her eyes have healed from the surgery


----------



## Greg (Jan 9, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> Its not about paying to ski, but about doing anything that do could damage until her eyes have healed from the surgery



Got it. I thought it healed in a few days. Kinda like this vasectomy I need to get someday. It will really disrupt skiing and mountain biking... :razz:


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 9, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Aiming for 1st chairish...



unless they installed a new high capacity chair this week there's going to be some pushing and shoving to see who's on that first one ;-)


----------



## severine (Jan 9, 2009)

Greg said:


> Got it. I thought it healed in a few days. Kinda like this vasectomy I need to get someday. It will really disrupt skiing and mountain biking... :razz:


I would think another kid would disrupt that more...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 9, 2009)

Greg said:


> Got it. I thought it healed in a few days. Kinda like this vasectomy I need to get someday. It will really disrupt skiing and mountain biking... :razz:



I skied the same day as my vasectomy...


----------



## Madroch (Jan 9, 2009)

In. Solo till 12o ish-- than the kids arrive.  May even try for a run or two late Sat. night if I can get away and the snow is falling...


----------



## Greg (Jan 10, 2009)

*Roll call:*

powhunter
Greg
gmcunni
Grassi21
MR. evil
mondeo
bvibert
Madroch

I count three "first chairs" so far. :lol: BTW, we're finally under a winter storm warning:



> ...WINTER STORM WARNING IN EFFECT FROM 4 PM THIS AFTERNOON TO
> 12 PM EST SUNDAY...
> 
> THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN ALBANY HAS ISSUED A WINTER STORM
> ...



Hinting at some sleet mixing in, but I'm not too concerned. They alluded to that the past few snow events and it never happened at Sundown. If we get anywhere close to that foot mark, there will be a lot of exploring to do...


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm heading over there now, will try to send you some picture stoke.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 10, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> I'm heading over there now, will try to send you some picture stoke.



jeff, come join us tomorrow too!


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 10, 2009)

i am bringing a ripper tomorrow.  i have never seen him ski before but the guy i coach with is coming tomorrow.  he hasn't skied in 10 years.  but he grew up with a seasonal condo rental at okemo and spent 8 or 9 months in vail after graduating college.  i think he used to race in hs as well.  tomorrow is going to be interesting!


----------



## MRGisevil (Jan 10, 2009)

Margie might come- just gonna strap on some heavy duty goggles and stick to cruising. Maybe I'll just hang out and film you fools- who knows? Just know I'm getting really cabin feverish sitting around the house with this big dump coming.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 10, 2009)

MRGisevil said:


> Margie might come- just gonna strap on some heavy duty goggles and stick to cruising. Maybe I'll just hang out and film you fools- who knows? Just know I'm getting really cabin feverish sitting around the house with this big dump coming.



they guy i am bringing tomorrow, mark, has had a long lay off from skiing.  so i will  be mixing it up a lot.  i'll be doing a lot of runs on NE bumps > NE > Ex > Ex bumps.  of course I will mix in a few runs on Temptor as well.


----------



## powhunter (Jan 10, 2009)

powhunter
Greg
gmcunni
Grassi21
MR. evil
mondeo
bvibert
Madroch
jonnypoach


There will be some powder explosions!!!  Never made it up today.....looks like the bumps were silver bullets anyways.....

steveo


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 10, 2009)

powhunter
Greg
gmcunni
Grassi21
MR. evil
mondeo
bvibert
Madroch
jonnypoach
Coach Mark

steveo, i think you will get along with mark.  he is a fellow jam band junkie.  big time into widespread panic.


----------



## powhunter (Jan 10, 2009)

Righto....Im calling a safety comittee meeting at 12 in area 51!!

steveo


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 10, 2009)

powhunter said:


> Righto....Im calling a safety comittee meeting at 12 in area 51!!
> 
> steveo



8)


----------



## powhunter (Jan 10, 2009)

I see snow!!!!!


----------



## bvibert (Jan 10, 2009)

Snowing pretty good here.


----------



## Greg (Jan 10, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> i'll be doing a lot of runs on NE bumps > NE woods > Ex > Ex bumps.



Fixed it for ya.



Grassi21 said:


> steveo, i think you will get along with mark.  he is a fellow jam band junkie.  big time into widespread panic.



Great. Another dead head. We need some more hard rockers... 

Snowing here now. 8-12" comin'. Woot woot.


----------



## Rossi Smash (Jan 10, 2009)

If there's 6" or better in the yard come morning, I'll be filling in the line for the first dozen chairs as well....


----------



## Greg (Jan 10, 2009)

Rossi Smash said:


> If there's 6" or better in the yard come morning, I'll be filling in the line for the first dozen chairs as well....



I'll be there even if it's raining.


----------



## powhunter (Jan 10, 2009)

Ill be in line at 730

pow!!!!


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 10, 2009)

any inside info from Ski Sundown on their plans for grooming tonight?   fresh tracks on GB tomorrow AM would be loads of fun.


----------



## MrMagic (Jan 10, 2009)

have a good time guys, ill be up north ski in some lines for me for monday AM


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 10, 2009)

Greg said:


> Fixed it for ya.
> 
> i'll be doing a lot of runs on NE bumps > NE woods > Ex > Ex bumps.



Great suggestion, you will have to show me the entrance.  You are like a skiing sommelier.  :lol:


----------



## Greg (Jan 10, 2009)

In case anyone missed it:

http://forums.alpinezone.com/46474-attn-chris-sullivan.html

The mighty Sundown rules!


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 10, 2009)

powhunter
Greg
gmcunni
Grassi21
MR. evil
mondeo
bvibert
Madroch
jonnypoach
Coach Mark
o3jeff

Catching a ride with Powhunter, will be there for first chair, good thing I left a glove in each liftline when I was there today to save my place for tomorrow first in line


----------



## bvibert (Jan 10, 2009)

Quite the pow crew brewing for tomorrow.


----------



## MR. evil (Jan 10, 2009)

Forgot Marge on the list

powhunter
Greg
gmcunni
Grassi21
MR. evil
MRGisEvil & Nephew
mondeo
bvibert
Madroch
jonnypoach
Coach Mark
o3jeff


----------



## 2knees (Jan 10, 2009)

99% in.  wife is sick so i'm gonna take the kids up to my parents and ski for a couple of hours.


----------



## powhunter (Jan 10, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> powhunter
> Greg
> gmcunni
> Grassi21
> ...



I might go up there tonight and  camp out in the liftline

steveo


----------



## severine (Jan 10, 2009)

powhunter said:


> I might go up there tonight and  camp out in the liftline
> 
> steveo


How you going to bring Jeff then?

I might be up there around noon. If my FIL can make it to watch the kids for a couple of hours.


----------



## powhunter (Jan 10, 2009)

Hope ya can get out!!!

steveo


----------



## Greg (Jan 11, 2009)

4, maybe 5" here. Still snowing and 18 degrees, but it was kind of a bust. :-? Not much left on the radar so it won't be the epic powder day we were all hoping for. No matter, I'll still be there for 7:30.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 11, 2009)

Greg said:


> 4, maybe 5" here. Still snowing and 18 degrees, but it was kind of a bust. :-? Not much left on the radar so it won't be the epic powder day we were all hoping for. No matter, I'll still be there for 7:30.



yeah, similar totals down here, maybe a bit less.  i could here some crunching under the dogs paws this morning when i let them out.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 11, 2009)

leaving in a few. should be there by 7:30 or so. bringing my son along with me.


----------



## Greg (Jan 11, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> yeah, similar totals down here, maybe a bit less.  i could here some crunching under the dogs paws this morning when i let them out.



A bit of sleet mixed in with the almost 2" that fell overnight. If it stayed all snow at Sundown, we might be looking at 6". Great bump building snow too. They're reporting 6-10". Leaving now.


----------



## Rossi Smash (Jan 11, 2009)

Greg said:


> A bit of sleet mixed in with the almost 2" that fell overnight. If it stayed all snow at Sundown, we might be looking at 6". Great bump building snow too. *They're reporting 6-10". *Leaving now.



They must be using a different type of ruler over there...try 4-5 and with sleet mixed in.


----------



## Greg (Jan 11, 2009)

Rossi Smash said:


> They must be using a different type of ruler over there...try 4-5 and with sleet mixed in.



Perhaps, but I'm willing to give the benefit of the doubt. That page was updated last night I believe and the totals were based on the forecast. 4-5" and dense (which was good since it held up pretty good all day) is about right. Helluva day:

http://forums.alpinezone.com/46546-sundown-1-11-09-a.html


----------



## Rossi Smash (Jan 11, 2009)

How can you "update" your new snow totals BEFORE it snows? This is exactly the kind of thing that makes me very skeptical about ski area condition reports.

Please just the facts....If I drive somewhere based on listed conditions and then find out otherwise, I'll be a very unhappy, less likely to be back anytime soon former customer.


----------



## Greg (Jan 11, 2009)

I hear ya. Not sure whose oversight that was. Normally their snow totals are pretty close.


----------

